# Take What You Want



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

I uploaded some halloween music, so take what you need. If you need something you dont see let me know, i'll try and find it.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=67028
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=67029
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=67027


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice sounds, great job : )


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

jrzmac maybe you could offer some credit to the original hoster and creator of these sound effects? I put many of those up AND created many of those...last year. My site is still available to download any and all of this for FREE. Just dont take it and post it like its yours!!

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html?rnd=48

pass: hauntforum


----------

